# NAMM 2012 - Ultimate Photo Thread (**56k LOTS of PICS!!)



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)

Going to be posting around 500 of my pics and a few hundred from my buddy's DSLR. We tried to hit up every relevant booth to guitarists and if possible 7 string/8 string ppl. Big shout out to Matt from Matt's Music Center who hooked us up with passes. Met him at the Jackson booth lol and he's a really nice guy to talk to especially about Jacksons.

Anyways we're just going to post pictures and no comments for now. You're welcome to ask/post in here about the guitars/gear/ppl in the pictures.

Day 1 - just walking around taking pics of the major gear stuff. Not a lot of people as it was a Friday and it was a lot easier to move around. Hit up all the booths relevant for gear heads and took a lot of quality pics. We took a lot of pics with my buddy's DSLR and I took pics on my Galaxy S2. Met up with Matt from Matt's Music and leonardo7 at the Jackson booth where we spent around an hour talking custom shop Jacksons. Needless to say I've got insane levels of GAS!! 

Day 2 - Revisiting a few more booths. Today we started by hanging out with The Beard aka Fred_the_shred and going from place to place checking out booths. Today just happened to be a totally by luck day. At the Jackson booth we run into Chris Broderick who was checking out his guitars. Fred started some taunting from the side about Chris' pick clips. Chris ended up giving a few of us some from a stash in his back pack. Stand up guy. He was checking out the USA models of his guitar as they are finally being released after a year. 

Lots more pics of stars - but the highlight was getting to meet and briefly talk to Steve Vai and Joe Satriani at the Ibanez booth. What was nuts is that the line up was actually very short (relative to like the line to meet Kerry King). So after taking a lot of pics and getting their autographs I was star struck.

Celebrity sightings/greets today: Rob Halford, Steve Morse, Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, Chris Broderick, Jeff Loomis, Mikael Akerfeldt, Fredrik Akesson, Alexi Laiho, Kerry King, Scott Ian, Gus G, Adam D, Buzz McGrath, Uli Jon Roth, Neil Schon.
More to come in the pics.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's my portion of photos from the last 2 days at NAMM. I'm pretty zonked out right now, but I'll try to organize this thread into order and add captions in the near future.

Special shoutout to FredTheShred and leonardo7 for being real classy dudes and making our NAMM experience that much more enjoyable. You guys rock!


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 22, 2012)

Well that's all the pics we took. I'll be slowly upgrading mine to a larger resolution but I just posted these smaller sized ones just to show you guys.

Enjoy


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 22, 2012)

Epic thread with epic pictures overload! You guys rule! It was a pleasure to hang out and meet you guys.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 22, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Epic thread with epic pictures overload! You guys rule! It was a pleasure to hang out and meet you guys.



Thanks Alain - it was great meeting you as well. I can talk about Jacksons all day


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 22, 2012)

Of course we run into each other at the Jackson booth


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 22, 2012)

It was a great day, I must say, I was amazed at how awesome Strictly 7 Guitars are in person, especially Ola's signature.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 22, 2012)

I was really prying at the Jackson marketing guy about the new shapes and I found out that they are releasing an import 7 string designed pretty much exactly like that natural 8 string but its going to be 26.5" and will be at the $899 price point, available in the summertime. 

Also, its technically still a secret but it might be a good bet to put your money on an import version of the Broderick! And the CS Broderick's will come in slowly, something like only a few a week, but should start rolling out in about 8 weeks or so.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh my god this is the greatest thread to ever exist.

SO...MUCH....GAS!


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 22, 2012)

Alright resized everything to 800x cuz I think this thread just took out the forum for a bit


----------



## sly (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the pics. You're awesome (normal for Jackson fans  !)


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 22, 2012)

My head just exploded. I now have major gas for a parker 7, and a charvel 7, and that purple jackson 7 string. Good lord that was amazing.


----------



## guitareben (Jan 22, 2012)

So much amazing stuff!! (and loving those Vigiers!!)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Razzy (Jan 22, 2012)

How I feel browsing through this thread right now.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 22, 2012)

Can't stop cumming. Seriously, this may be the greatest thread i have EVER seen. Oh my god. Thank you for sharing!!!!!


----------



## BabUShka (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow dude.. This is great stuff, thanks for taking time uploading those for us. 

Nice catch on the DBZ-guitars.. Those Bolero's are sweet as hell. 
Hight jizz-Factor on all guitars, great job man


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2012)

Is that plain black Broderick and import model?

Thanks for sharing the photo's!


----------



## Shannon (Jan 22, 2012)

Insanely great coverage, guys!!!!!
Well done & a collective "thank you" from all of us.


----------



## slapnutz (Jan 22, 2012)

Just wanted to say huge thanks. Simply wonderful effort!


----------



## Dan (Jan 22, 2012)

Once again PRS haven't unleashed a 7 that isnt private stock. SAD PANDA.

Aside from that cheers buddy! Im upset i couldnt make it this year. I shall share a beer with you next year though!


----------



## Cyntex (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, so many amazing guitars, thanks for sharing!


----------



## klami (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!  

That Mayones booth..


----------



## TimSE (Jan 22, 2012)

Dayum! There are some amazing looking axes in dis thread!


----------



## Murmel (Jan 22, 2012)

You don't happen to have more information about this strat?






GAS overload.

Also, no Gibson and Fender?


----------



## Viginez (Jan 22, 2012)

wow, that black strictly 7 wins it
but their logo is bad
>and metalhead has the better cam ;-)
thx for all the pics


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 22, 2012)

Amazing, I don't even know what to say. Thank you so much for bothering to do this. 

Makes me a sad panda that the neck-thru Parker 7 is $6k, considering I'm a huge Parker nerd.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 22, 2012)

Holy sweet mother of Jesus.

You guys are beyond awesome for posting all this stuff, cheers.



EDIT: Also, a mere "56k warning" isn't enough for this - if you try and load this thread on 56k, your computer will just fucking melt.


----------



## Zado (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok then,dragonburst charvel,purple carvin dc700,8 string mayonnes,custom shop schecter strat and SLS,blue figured CS jackson,absinthe frozen jackson,and tons of other stuff + jeff loomis can definitely rape my ass.


Thanks s much for sharing,astounding pieces of gear.



Oh btw,no signs of steavens booth


----------



## wayward (Jan 22, 2012)

I knew when I saw "djpharoah" at the bottom of the pics, that I was going to get a complete and total Jackson overload.


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Jan 22, 2012)

So many guitars! Thx for posting these, found even the Vigier ones from the end.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 22, 2012)

djpharoah said:


>


I've seen enough hentai to know where this is going...


----------



## mountainjam (Jan 22, 2012)

Phenomenal coverage dudes!


----------



## ManBeast (Jan 22, 2012)

Very very very cool, thanks for posting.

$8k for the meshuggah sig?


----------



## wayward (Jan 22, 2012)

Guess who has two thumbs and would die before paying $8k on a Meshuggah sig.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 22, 2012)

Dudes, those prices aren't street. They won't cost nearly as much in stores.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 22, 2012)

the wood used for that Meshuggah signature have better been harvested from the mystical forests of Shangri-La, by 30 virgin maidens to accommodate that tag.

Even at retail setting it would be close to what? 4-6k?


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 22, 2012)

Let the fapping begin...


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 22, 2012)

Seven said:


> Is that plain black Broderick and import model?
> 
> Thanks for sharing the photo's!


No it's a USA model. In fact Broderick was there to check out his USA line up when we managed to meet him.

I had to resize the pics because after we both uploaded 1600x1200 pics, this place was slow as shit and I think it even went down for a bit 

Also if you liked my friend m3talheads pics please thank him as well.


----------



## Viginez (Jan 22, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> the wood used for that Meshuggah signature have better been harvested from the mystical forests of Shangri-La, by 30 virgin maidens to accommodate that tag.
> 
> Even at retail setting it would be close to what? 4-6k?


nearly 6


----------



## wayward (Jan 22, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Dudes, those prices aren't street. They won't cost nearly as much in stores.



Yes, everyone knows that $8,000.00 isn't the retail price, but it's the list price, which means the actual cost will probably only go down $1000-1500, if even that. That's still $6500-7000 for a NON-CUSTOM Ibanez Meshuggah sig. It better be made of fucking moon stone.


Edit: For a non-custom, I wouldn't even drop $3000-4000 for that Meshuggah sig.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## troyguitar (Jan 22, 2012)

Everyone needs to stay away from the purple Jackson until I've confirmed the scale length


----------



## wayward (Jan 22, 2012)

I want that Jackson natural 8 so badddddd


----------



## LordHar (Jan 22, 2012)

That yellow Parker Fly bass is out of this world! It weighs only 6 pounds!
Too bad it is also $6000


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 22, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Everyone needs to stay away from the purple Jackson until I've confirmed the scale length



Or it's price. If you're busting your balls on the Parker 7 and it's price this might not be up your avenue.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 22, 2012)

DAMMIT!!!! 

Appearently those sweet-ass 22 fret 7-string Charvels are only custom models and not for sale: NAMM 2012: More on the Charvel 7-strings &#8211; and another one! | I Heart Guitar

And here I was, praising the lord and thanking the universe for those guitars. Planning my future life around them, even. Disappointed!

Much GAS was had from this thread regardless, but damn, those Charvels were the only ones that actually made me reach for my wallet.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 22, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Or it's price. If you're busting your balls on the Parker 7 and it's price this might not be up your avenue.



Eh the price is right on the card, $5400 MSRP = <$4k real price which is my self-imposed limit for anything that isn't custom made for me.

Probably moot anyway as I'm guessing it's >25.5" scale length.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 22, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Eh the price is right on the card, $5400 MSRP = <$4k real price which is my self-imposed limit for anything that isn't custom made for me.
> 
> Probably moot anyway as I'm guessing it's >25.5" scale length.


I felt like it was 25.5 when I was holding it and comparing it to the Broderick but it was hard to get them to perfectly line up.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 22, 2012)

It could be, it just looks like a long guitar to me and is called a "B7" which I'm thinking might mean baritone. I'm having a hard time finding out who has it though, the iheartguitar pics showed a CMC card on it and yours show The Music Zoo. CMC confirmed with me that they didn't get it, still waiting to hear from TMZ.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 22, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> It could be, it just looks like a long guitar to me and is called a "B7" which I'm thinking might mean baritone. I'm having a hard time finding out who has it though, the iheartguitar pics showed a CMC card on it and yours show The Music Zoo. CMC confirmed with me that they didn't get it, still waiting to hear from TMZ.



I wouldn't hold fast with the pics say because when we were playing around with them we removed the cards stuck under the strings. I'm pretty sure when we put them on the ground (the cards) someone might have grabbed one from another guitar etc as there were a few cards like that just on the floor with no guitar


----------



## Underworld (Jan 22, 2012)

That's a nice shitload of pics!

Thanks! I would kill to spend a few days at namm!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 22, 2012)

Dj, could you please tell us your short opinion about:

Carvin DC700 and 800
Charvel 7s
USA Brodericks
Meshuggah model
Premium Jem and Anniversary models
Mayones 7s
Vigier 7
Parker 7
Strictly7

Or anything in particular that caught your eye? Photos are very cool (thank you so much!) but seeing and trying stuff in person really tells you how good/bad a guitar is.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 22, 2012)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Dj, could you please tell us your short opinion about:
> 
> Or anything in particular that caught your eye? Photos are very cool (thank you so much!) but seeing and trying stuff in person really tells you how good/bad a guitar is.



Carvin DC700 and 800: Felt nice. The neck was a bit thicker than what I remember and the headstock just looks a lot better than the older one. Couldn't play it through any amps so don't know about the pickups. I'm not a fan of 8 strings so the 8 felt very beefy due to the extra width.

Charvel 7s: These were CS Charvels. Couldn't touch them as they were behind a velvet rope. Go figure as we were touching expensive Jackson CS guitars.

USA Brodericks: Love this guitar. It felt really nice and was really heavy. The SS frets made it a dream to play and the 12" radius was okay to play and I could get used to it playing it for a while. I kinda got lost thought without my sharkies. Definitely thinking about picking up a trans black one if nothing else comes up this year. The lo-profile floyd rose is pretty sweet and is a very cool and non instrusive.

Meshuggah model: Once again not a fan of 8s. It was like a swamp ash style with matte black and the neck was pretty thick. I think blackened rosewood and the scale was 28"+. Not my thing nor was the price of it. 

Premium Jem and Anniversary models: Never tried these. Not a fan of ibanez 6s anymore.

Mayones 7s: These felt really nice and kind of liked how the front of the guitar had an edge ala soloist/rg but the back was rounded like a radius. Felt nice and the quality was there. 

Vigier 7: Never saw it.

Parker 7: Very very cool guitar. Very light and the trem was sweet. I would have preferred the original parker black headstock instead of this one. Once again sticker price shock for me but it's not my thing. The neck on this one was thin but in comparison to what it's hard to remember.

Strictly7: No clue - never tried them. You can ask my buddy as he spent some time there. I was too busy talking to Grover Jackson.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 22, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> I wouldn't hold fast with the pics say because when we were playing around with them we removed the cards stuck under the strings. I'm pretty sure when we put them on the ground (the cards) someone might have grabbed one from another guitar etc as there were a few cards like that just on the floor with no guitar



haha good point

Similarly, I wonder how worth it a NAMM guitar is anyway given they're more likely to be rush built and handled by hundreds of people during the show. Hmmm


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 22, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> haha good point
> 
> Similarly, I wonder how worth it a NAMM guitar is anyway given they're more likely to be rush built and handled by hundreds of people during the show. Hmmm



I'd think it might be more since it comes with a COA of being at NAMM. I'm sure they probably do everything to bring it back to factory showroom condish.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 22, 2012)

Steve Vai looks like Roy Orbisson. Jeff Loomis and Chris Broderick seem to have an abundance of.....lady attention.........

AWESOME shots of some lovely guitars particularly the Parker.

Fred looks tired.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice thread guys


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 22, 2012)

Vigier Marilyn resurgence? Looks like it. 

Also, there was some serious guitar porn in the Jackson booth. I loved everything.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome thread, thanks! I've been looking for a pic thread like this since NAMM began.

Sexiest guitar: That Ola Englund signature S7. That thing is sexy as fuck.


----------



## youheardme (Jan 22, 2012)

This is the thread I have been waiting for!

Thanks for the coverage


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 22, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I've seen enough hentai to know where this is going...











But what's really lame is they pretty much swiped Faith from Mirror's Edge


----------



## Viginez (Jan 22, 2012)

jaden rose has nice slogans


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 22, 2012)

Can't say enough about Jaden Rose. His guitars were very nice and he's a very chill guy to talk to. Spent a while at his booth and discussed guitars and woods and he's very cool to talk too. That being said I think the coolest guitar at this NAMM was probably Fred's 8 string fanned fret model. It's very unique and it was my first time on a fanned fret guitar - just very different to play.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the pics Mesh and Crew! I love that new shaped Red Jackson 7, the metallic blue Kelly 7 and the purple and metallic green Carvins.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 22, 2012)

mikernaut said:


> But what's really lame is they pretty much swiped Faith from Mirror's Edge


That's EXACTLY what I was thinking.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 22, 2012)

must sleep... work tomorrow... cant stop looking at guitars!!!!

Awesome coverage guys, some great pics!


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 22, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Eh the price is right on the card, $5400 MSRP = <$4k real price which is my self-imposed limit for anything that isn't custom made for me.
> 
> Probably moot anyway as I'm guessing it's >25.5" scale length.



It's on Thomann.de (German site) for 3999 so it should be a tad cheaper in the US PARKER MAXX FLY 7 GG - Thomann Cyberstore Sverige


----------



## Jogeta (Jan 22, 2012)

Thread of the year <3
The Ibanez S7420s with the flame maple tops look REEM!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 22, 2012)

Amazingly epic picture thread! Big thanks for sharing this guys! 

Hands down, the Jackson booth won it for me. Their CS 7-strings looked fucking amazing!


----------



## Clydefrog (Jan 22, 2012)

Did Ibanez not have the new green/pink stuff on display yet?


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 22, 2012)

This thread... THIS THREAD... 

This thread is hands down the one I've enjoyed the most on this site so far. The Jackson booth was just... Well... No words, really.

Also, I started lol'ing hard when I saw that picture of Shankle . Poor guy looked lost.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks heaps guys, this was a great start to the week at work on a Monday morning 

That purple Carvin....


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 22, 2012)

Dear sweet Jesus!


SOOOOOO MUCH GAS!!!!!


Literally almost everything in this thread I want....HARD!


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 22, 2012)

I want to know more about the mini JCM800 and JVM..


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## EdgeC (Jan 22, 2012)

Sir Loomis laughs at your vastly inferior guitar skills! Mwahahahaaa!







But seriously very nice photo's. 

That grey burst Schecter Solo-7 has me more than interested. Was it a custom shop or a production model?


----------



## kamello (Jan 22, 2012)

thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks so much for the pics 


....now let the hate for my country for being overpriced in everything related to music begin


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd love to go to NAMM....

But it'd be hard moving through that crowded room with such a raging boner!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 22, 2012)

I busted out laughing so loud when I saw the picture of Shankle just standing around looking like a tool.


----------



## 8Fingers (Jan 22, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> That purple Carvin....



Same here, it's awesome, put a white binding around fingerboard and I could kill for it


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 22, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> Also, I started lol'ing hard when I saw that picture of Shankle . Poor guy looked lost.


I don't think he ever changes his clothes.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 22, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> I busted out laughing so loud when I saw the picture of Shankle just standing around looking like a tool.



He was walking around offering people his autograph... sadly though, no one was interested. 







I kid. Maybe someone took the offer.


----------



## November5th (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes that purple carving is stunning. I think that is my favorite out of all the guitars shown in this thread.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, thanks for taking the time to upload all those! 
And I will never get sick of the over the top death and skull paintjobs on Jacksons. Some of those bottom row guitars (and the Egyptian one) are pretty sweet.


----------



## Necris (Jan 22, 2012)

I love that white Jackson with the bright green bridge pickup and logo.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 22, 2012)

That Ibanez booth made me poop my pants...

That passive-routed 2228 looks awesome! (as awesome as a plain black guitar can look)


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm so jealous -.-


----------



## stevo1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Those custom Jackson RR's  
Especially that grey design one with the red logo underneath that weird metallic blue kelly.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome photos there, nothing like seeing the rather poor S7G you returned show up at NAMM either


----------



## AscendingMatt (Jan 23, 2012)

that 9 string is beautiful


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 23, 2012)

Now, for the MOST IMPORTANT bit of info in all of this...

Broderick's pick clips: Did he say if/when they're actually going to come out? You guys have some, are they good? 

Can you reverse engineer them and sell them to us??? Eh? EHHHH?????? (I'm sorta kidding with this last question)


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 23, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> Broderick's pick clips: Did he say if/when they're actually going to come out? You guys have some, are they good?


I got one and damn it's really nice. I gotta thank Fred for pushing Chris with that question which eventually got us these freebies.

I'm liking it because you can use thinner picks and have all the rigidity of thicker picks because now it's using your thumb as support.


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 23, 2012)

djpharoah said:


>



I want to know more about this guitar. Never seen anything like that before, looks really interesting.


----------



## Wolf ov Fire (Jan 23, 2012)

EdgeC said:


> Sir Loomis laughs at your vastly inferior guitar skills! Mwahahahaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was PHOTOSHOP!


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool thread and thanks for sharing the pictures!

I loved the Vigier pics for sure. I could do with a LOT less pics of Jaden. The guy is only a small boutique builder. The proportion seems to be a bit lost there.


----------



## gregmarx7 (Jan 23, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> I want to know more about this guitar. Never seen anything like that before, looks really interesting.



It's an Epiphone Nighthawk. We had a couple in the music store I work at about two months ago. They play and sound nice, but I couldn't get over how hideous it was.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 23, 2012)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> I could do with a LOT less pics of Jaden. The guy is only a small boutique builder. The proportion seems to be a bit lost there.


Just keep scrollin' then


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 23, 2012)

That RG927QM has the most beautiful quilt I have ever seen! 
DO WANT...... no....
MUST HAVE!
Seriously, I must have it!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 23, 2012)

Did anyone go Sunday?
There was less people, so I got to try out some cool 7s (I want a JPX-7 now)

Best moment I had was when I asked Ola Englund to take a pic of me with Fredrik Thordendal, then Keith Merrow, then vice versa  cool dudes.


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Jan 23, 2012)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> Cool thread and thanks for sharing the pictures!
> 
> I loved the Vigier pics for sure.



That Antique Violin finish from Vigier is just super awesome-o! Didn't feel the rest were THAT special looks-wise.


----------



## Edika (Jan 23, 2012)

Very nice coverage guys and awesome pics! Some very nice guitars this year. I was really impressed by the models Ibanez is putting out this year, at least aesthetically. Actually most guitars I saw in the pictures cave me GAS. Did you guys get to see the suggested prices for the Whitechapel LTD models?


----------



## kruneh (Jan 23, 2012)

Very cool, thanks a lot for sharing!!


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 23, 2012)

I was at NAMM as well. I took about 160 pics and posted them on my Facebook as well as in the link below. 

http://photos1.walmart.com/walmart/.../otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=walmart/


Facebook
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1376021287540.2049860.1442083626&type=3


----------



## s4tch (Jan 23, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Also, its technically still a secret but it might be a good bet to put your money on an import version of the Broderick!...



Do you have any clue, will it be a MIJ model?


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 23, 2012)

s4tch said:


> Do you have any clue, will it be a MIJ model?



I played the New Broderick Jacksons. Very cool guitars. Def my fav Jackson. They are SO heavy! Tons of sustain!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 23, 2012)

He CLIMBIN' in yo window, he snatchin' yo people up...


----------



## Murmel (Jan 23, 2012)

EdgeC said:


> Sir Loomis laughs at your vastly inferior guitar skills! Mwahahahaaa!


I'm more interested in the hottie to the right


----------



## petereanima (Jan 23, 2012)

amount of win...can not handle.....overload...danger...errorerror.....

must...

let off....


steam....




mmmrrrrrrrrrOOOOOAAAARRRRRGGGHHH!!!


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jan 23, 2012)

So this is how you ruin all my good intentions about not going to university today but rather stay at home and learn...

Thanksalot, this was well woth it!
now how about a way to persuade me not to drool over theses pics for severeal more hours?


----------



## petereanima (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, I just realized...THANK YOU IBANEZ.  I was hoping for a 27", fixed brigde, mahogany body, quilted maple top for YEARS. and just when I have all guitars I need you finally come up with it? FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU..........

edit: NEVERMIND...the infos on samash.com are wrong, the RGA7QM is not 27", but 25.5" as usual...


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 23, 2012)

I wonder if Tosin got the buckeye regius. There was a pic of him playing it on facebook. If I was him and had the capability, I'd definitely take it.


----------



## Quinny (Jan 23, 2012)

Great pics, many thanks!!! 





djpharoah said:


> Vigier 7: Never saw it.


Either you or your friend did, here's 2 of them. My understanding is the Ruby one was going to NAMM available to purchase, accompanied by a prototype which was not for sale....so, I guess that's the proto below.




m3ta1head said:


>


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 23, 2012)

0 Xero 0 said:


> I wonder if Tosin got the buckeye regius. There was a pic of him playing it on facebook. If I was him and had the capability, I'd definitely take it.


 
He ordered that one as far as I know, so I'd expect he has it


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 23, 2012)

djpharoah said:


>



I wonder if they revamped the FB60 to be better overall like the FB100, i hope that's not just a new black faceplate


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 23, 2012)

Quinny said:


> Great pics, many thanks!!!
> 
> Either you or your friend did, here's 2 of them. My understanding is the Ruby one was going to NAMM available to purchase, accompanied by a prototype which was not for sale....so, I guess that's the proto below.



Yeah, don't think Mesh saw the 7s. The ruby was extraordinarily gorgeous, insane detail in the figuring of the grain.

*PS, protip:* you can edit the url of the images to get full res versions.

Normal: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-V0LickEe2lk/TxuLPHiqWSI/AAAAAAAACIw/_-rs31r_ek4/s800/IMG_8253.JPG

Simply replace the 's800' string with 's0'.

High Res: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-V0LickEe2lk/TxuLPHiqWSI/AAAAAAAACIw/_-rs31r_ek4/s0/IMG_8253.JPG


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 23, 2012)

ah! ah! ah!!!!! $8K for the messhugah axe!!!!

I know there must be close to a zero production line for this one, but man, that's completely out of order!!!

for 8K you can get yourself a pretty serious PRS and for sure an unreal custom axe!!!!

strange business manoeuvre here ibanez!!!


----------



## LordHar (Jan 23, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> He CLIMBIN' in yo window, he snatchin' yo people up...



Vai looks like a lesbian.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for this bro.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 23, 2012)

LordHar said:


> Vai looks like a lesbian.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 23, 2012)

djpharoah said:


>



SKANKLES!!!!!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 23, 2012)

0 Xero 0 said:


> I wonder if Tosin got the buckeye regius. There was a pic of him playing it on facebook. If I was him and had the capability, I'd definitely take it.



Yes the buckeye Regius 8 in this thread with the letters TA on the truss rod cover is the one that was custom made for Tosin! I confirmed that in person with the Mayones owner at NAMM.


----------



## thatguy87 (Jan 23, 2012)

in regards to the M8M I happened to find this and give it a big middle finger. 

Ibanez M8M 8 String Electric Guitar - Black

sorry, this is just ridiculous.


----------



## theo (Jan 23, 2012)

No pics of the 25th anniversary Ibanez guitars?


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Jan 23, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Just keep scrollin' then



I did


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jan 23, 2012)

$8000 for the meshuggah sig!?!? WAT


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 23, 2012)

that blue Kelly


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 23, 2012)

How is it that Charvel still manages to outshine everyone else without using crazy inlays or absurd shapes?

Some companies could learn a thing or two from that.


----------



## Matt 7 (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome Pics!! Thanks for bringing NAMM to my computer


----------



## JPMike (Jan 23, 2012)

Heaven!


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the most complete pic thread I've seen on any website.


----------



## Blind Theory (Jan 23, 2012)

I am in love with EVERY natural finish strat in those pictures, man! Holy sweet batman!! And Charvel is fucking amazing. After I get my half stack next month I am saving for a So Cal. Super great stuff.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 23, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Yes the buckeye Regius 8 in this thread with the letters TA on the truss rod cover is the one that was custom made for Tosin! I confirmed that in person with the Mayones owner at NAMM.



That's epic. If anyone deserves that guitar, Tosin does. He'll definitely put it through the paces in all its buckeye burled goodness.


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 24, 2012)

awesome pics guys

no Suhr?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jan 24, 2012)

Holy mother of god. I want that Unearth Signature. 

Thank you so much djpharoah.


----------



## ridner (Jan 24, 2012)

Holy super mega awesome post. Thanks guys!


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 24, 2012)

7slinger said:


> awesome pics guys
> 
> no Suhr?



They didn't have a booth. Neither did Mesa.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 24, 2012)

m3ta1head said:


> They didn't have a booth. Neither did Mesa.



That would explain why I never saw Suhr and kept looking for Mesa but never found em 

I swear I must have walked around in circles 20 times trying to find Mayones


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 24, 2012)

I have the most intense headache now from looking at all these pictures  ughhhhhhh... worth it. 

I want the new RGD7421 and LTD AW7.  Still haven't seen any UK listings for the LTD. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the pics. My favourites were Vigier 7's, Mayones and that Parker 7.

Anyone saw Toone & Townsend/Strandberg booth and got pics???

Also...wtf is up with some of the 7 strings...Jackson, LTD and probably others using the same size inlays for 6 and 7 string guitars, that sucks.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 24, 2012)

7StringedBeast said:


> Thanks a lot for the pics. My favourites were Vigier 7's, Mayones and that Parker 7.
> 
> Anyone saw Toone & Townsend/Strandberg booth and got pics???
> 
> Also...wtf is up with some of the 7 strings...Jackson, LTD and probably others using the same size inlays for 6 and 7 string guitars, that sucks.



Well for LTD you can just say budget model, therefore why extra effort to inlay. Can't comment about jackson though.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jan 24, 2012)

Woah, 7 string charvel


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 25, 2012)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Woah, 7 string charvel



This! I was really excited about this but apparently they're custom shop models and are not going to become production models. At least, that's what the iheartguitar blog said about them. Too bad, I have a feeling they'd sell really well too...


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 26, 2012)

m3ta1head said:


> They didn't have a booth. Neither did Mesa.



thanks for info, that's too bad

would have loved to have seen a couple Suhr 7s with figured tops, now that they are available


----------



## theicon2125 (Feb 4, 2012)

So since you spent a lot of time in the Jackson booth, did you notice any details about if/when the Corey Beaulieu guitar will be available to us? 







I want that sooooooooooooo bad


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 4, 2012)

Umm... I'm not too sure about the Corey B model. I do know that we were holding an early prototype due to it's smaller shark inlays and active sized EMGs. I think he's now gone over to blackouts in passive sized.


----------



## That_One_Person (Feb 4, 2012)

That thing needs binding bad. I think Jacksons look awkward as hell without binding.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 4, 2012)

That_One_Person said:


> That thing needs binding bad. I think Jacksons look awkward as hell without binding.



Agreed, sharkfins without matching binding looks like a half-assed import copy. 

At least they're supposedly going to 7-string sized inlays and passive sized pickups, that is a big step in the right direction. Just add white neck/headstock binding and you'd have a complete winner.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 4, 2012)

That_One_Person said:


> That thing needs binding bad. I think Jacksons look awkward as hell without binding.



Or at least some nice bevel color.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 4, 2012)

I found out after trying super duper hard to score that Jackson 8 string #3, that Jackson decided to not sell it and apparently refuses to sell it. They will be using it for beta testers cause they plan to release a $799 import 7 string model nearly identical to it this summer and want to hang on to it for now. Also, they feel as though the tuners are out of place and have some issues with the build. So its basically just a proto that they arent letting go of for now. Oh well, at least I got #1 and #2 

I did score the green Mayones Regius 8 that's exactly identical to Petey's though. I should have it in a few weeks!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 4, 2012)

When everyone is calling Misha, Tosin and I absolute guitar whores, one man lurks in the shadows, snatching up high end customs while no one watches. This secretive ninja is leonardo7.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 4, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> When everyone is calling Misha, Tosin and I absolute guitar whores, one man lurks in the shadows, snatching up high end customs while no one watches. This secretive ninja is leonardo7.



Yeah he's got an insane collection


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 4, 2012)

Its because everytime he orders something it comes with the wrong specs.


----------



## Blackheim (Mar 4, 2012)




----------

